# Visa (Urgent)



## Harry5089 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am a civil engineer, last month a company interviewed me in dubai and appointed me as a civil engineer, they promised me to give me a civil engineer visa once i will come back from India (country out) . But when i reached india they send the Site supervisor visa to me and told me that they can do this only.
Now i am back in dubai on that (site supervisor) visa.

1. I want to know that can i sponsor my family on this visa.
2. Can there be any problems for me in the future?
3. Can i change my job now, as till now there is no contract signed between both of ur, no medical is done etc . Only i signed the offer letter when they interviewed me (And i am here on visa they send to me by mail) . Will there be any ban in this case if i change my job

Kindly reply


----------

